# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Веб-конференции

## VitaliyT

Уважаемые преданные!

Предлагаю создать техническую группу по организации веб-конференций для общения. Эта тема была затронута в этой вот ветке http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...6088#post86088  .
В техническую группу, которая бы занималась регулярно этим вопросом, на мой взгляд, должны входить преданные, которые а) считают, что такая форма общения плодотворна б) умеют хорошо пользоваться компьютером и интернетом, в) имеют желание и несколько часов в неделю на это занятие.
Для предварительных обсуждений и организации этих мероприятий предлагаю использовать скайп.

Для начала можно создать 2 формата - общение на четко заданную тему в скайп-конференции и чат скайпа - для свободного общения. По мере коллективного обсуждения можно будет решить какую программу использовать для видео-конференций, договариваться о темах и прочее.

Такая форма общения открыта абсолютно для всех. На форуме, допустим, в этой или в другой ветке можно обсуждать вопросы связанные именно с такой формой общения. Вопросы, которые мы можем обсуждать, решать и т.д. могут быть абсолютно разные - духовные и социальные.

Давайте я выступлю для начала таким вот организатором. Пишите мне, я буду всех объединять в общий чат и мы будем решать технические и другие вопросы совместно.
Мой скайп aapl.ru. Это название моего сайта, который я давно закрыл, но скайп я использую тот же.

----------


## николааевич

Видео-конференции менее удобны, чем формат форума, т.к. требуют одновременного присутствия заинтересованных людей. Впрочем, я только "за" ))

----------


## VitaliyT

Согласен, есть такой нюанс.

В скайпе есть возможность чата, т.е. когда Вы заходите в чат, Вы сможете прочитать сообщения, которые были ранее. Формат форума имеет свои плюсы, конечно, тоже.

Добавляйтесь в скайп, будем организовывать для начала просто общий чат.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чат уже предлагали сделать. Где-то была тема в "Гостевой" (может, еще на старом форуме). Оказалось, что это практически никому не нужно, так что идея умерла...

----------


## VitaliyT

Спасибо за внимание!
Чат сам по себе это просто средство. Цель - общение. А оно имеет ценность.

----------


## VitaliyT

Присоединяйтесь к чату, на данный момент там уже 3 старших преданных!

----------


## VitaliyT

Уважаемые преданные, Вы можете писать сюда свои скайпы и я сам Вас добавлю.

----------


## VitaliyT

Также со временем будет страничка где все участники чата смогут написать о себе, чтобы мы примерно понимали с кем мы общаемся. Это будет либо веб сайт, либо страница на этом форуме, но это видимо необходимо сделать.

----------


## Кеша

Виталий. Формат онлайн-конференций *требует одновременного сбора всех участников* на время конференции. Это достаточно неудобно в условиях проживания участников в разных часовых поясах. Да, интернет устраняет расстояния, но он не убирает разницу во времени. Когда в одной части света люди спят, в другой - активный рабочий день.

По этой причине намного удобнее следующие форматы общения друг с другом и учителями:
1) текстовое личное общение: переписка по email, когда каждый участник имеет возможность отвечать друг другу в своё свободное время.
2) текстовое публичное общение: форум, тоже асинхронное общение
3) аудио- и видео-общение: публикация лекций проповедников, каждый ученик может прослушивать их в своё время, а уточняющие вопросы задавать в текстовом виде на форуме или через почту.
Все эти способы общения уже используются сейчас.

Формат конференций обычно работает, когда желающих побывать на такой встрече настолько много, что из всех тысяч заинтересовавшихся всегда найдется необоходимая сотня участников, которая сможет быть свободна в нужное время конференции.
Большинство же её, всё равно, будут просматривать позже, в записи.

А чаты и конференции с 5-10 участниками будут скорее деморализовывать, чем вдохновлять  :smilies:  Даже на этом центральном форуме нет тысяч посетителей онлайн, не говоря уже о каком-то отдельном проекте...
Ну и ещё можно сказать, что польза от чата практически отсутствует в сравнении с прочтением какой-либо книги или даже темы на форуме. Чаты только съедают время без видимой пользы.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша!
Это все правильно конечно с точки зрения ума. Но реальность в том, что уже сейчас в чате за первые 30 минут активной деятельности несколько старших преданных, которые знают очень многое по жизни и у них можно реально что-то получать Вам или мне, также дать что-то другим, менее осознавшим и т.д. Каждый выбирает сам что либо. Добавляйтесь. Вы ничего не потеряете.
Пробуйте. От Вас многого не требуется.

Успехов Вам во всем!

----------


## VitaliyT

кратко о себе
закончил МЭСИ, специализация "Банковское дело"
Создал 2 успешно работающих бизнеса.
27 лет, женат, есть дочь.

Глубоко изучал философию запада, эзотерику. С философией Бхагавад-Гиты познакомился 1.5 года назад.

Есть опыт выхода из тела. Есть опыт успешной проповеди философии Кришны. Есть немного разума.
Главное, есть духовный учитель, который дал мне базу знаний, поделился своей реализацией.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кэша!

Мы занимались бизнесом в очень узкой нише. Но там в чате у нас набралось за несколько месяцев около 200 участников. Я не сомневаюсь в том, что в чате такой широты интересов может быть тысячи участников.

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша! Это все правильно конечно с точки зрения ума. Но реальность в том, что уже сейчас в чате за первые 30 минут активной деятельности несколько старших преданных


Это мой практический опыт.  :smilies:  В первое время, действительно, пики популярности. Но, если проект не решает какую-то проблему людей, а приток новых основан только на интересе, то всё загибается сразу же как только этот интерес проходит.
Видите, Lakshmana Prana das написал, что такое когда-то было, но оказалось никому не нужно (со временем, когда интерес прошел).  :smilies: 




> несколько старших преданных, которые знают очень многое по жизни и у них можно реально что-то получать Вам или мне, также дать что-то другим, менее осознавшим и т.д.


Вопрос в том, захотят ли эти старшие преданные, чтобы их постоянно дергали в режиме чата, вырывая из личных дел  :smilies: 




> Каждый выбирает сам что либо. Добавляйтесь. Вы ничего не потеряете.
> Пробуйте. От Вас многого не требуется. Успехов Вам во всем!


Я, конечно, добавлюсь! 
Вы поймите, я не критикую, энтузиазм - это здорово! Просто предлагаю поискать реальную проблему, а потом её решить.  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша!
Спасибо!

Вполне разумные доводы. Я просто осознал определенные вещи. Мы можем использовать эти возможности. Всё зависит от нас. Вы правы.
В основе этого общения лежат идеи, которые в этой ветке описаны - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...6088#post86088 .

----------


## Кеша

Публикую позитивное сообщение.  :smilies: 
Я описал Виталию в чате, чем конкретно я могу помочь, какие умения и навыки имеются.
Буду рад, если все сделают тоже самое, а он, как организатор, выберет цели и добьётся их!  :smilies:  Харе Кришна!

----------


## VitaliyT

Спасибо Вам!

Здесь нет ничего сложного. У нас есть общий фундамент - это философия Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть. А также проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады.
Всё что нам нужно это углубить общение, с целью более быстрого продвижения, как личного, так и общего, сообщества.
Всё зависит от нашего образа мышления. Все что нам нужно это научиться общаться. Всё остальное детали. Чат, форум, конференции, бхакти-врикши и т.д. Это средство только.
Когда у нас будет контакт, тогда можно уже решать конкретные вопросы.

Успехов Вам!!!

----------


## VitaliyT

Если мы верим в абсолют, то естественным следствием является вера в нахождение здравого смысла, общего знаменателя, не только в философии, но и в жизни, т.е. от слов к делу.
Но т.к. у нас у всех разный уровень, мы должны научиться общаться, научиться слышать друг друга, и тогда уже мы сможем реально решать эти вопросы. Мы можем выбрать любую тему.

Я предлагал тему "кредитный процент", ну или любую другую. ЭТо не важно вообще. Важна платформа, на которой находится сознание. Если оно на уровне ума, то ни один вопрос не может быть решен по -настоящему.

----------


## VitaliyT

Пообщавшись немного с преданными в скайпе на эту тему, я понял как сформулировать суть этой идеи кратко.

*Суть в том, чтобы создать интернет-платформу для эффективного голосового общения между преданными, с целью личного духовного развития, развития общины преданных, решения общих социальных вопросов, самообразования.*

Для этого нужно решить следующие вопросы для начала:

1.	Собрать большую часть преданных, которые пользуются интернетом где-то в одной программе голосовой или портале. Самая популярная голосовая программа – это скайп. Пока нет портала, можно это реализовать в скайпе. Звучит громко, но это сделать не так сложно. Просто во всех вайшнавских СМИ будет размещена эта информация. Если потребуется, можно разместить баннер или еще что со ссылкой на эту ветку в форуме. Если надо будет заплатить владельцам сайта, я заплачу. Если кто-то готов взять на себя какие-либо обязанности по организации этих вопросов – пусть выскажется. Пока я готов выполнять эту роль. Вопрос доверия простой – любой может сам заняться этим вопросом, любой, кто желает и сможет это реализовать на некоммерческой основе.
2.	Я создам таблицу всех участников, где будет информация краткая, общая о каждом участнике и разошлю всем участникам. В этом файле также будет указан примерный диапазон времени и дней недели, когда человек может общаться вживую голосом. В этом же файле будет список тем, которые интересуют этого участника. Список тем создам чуть позже и вывешу в этой ветке.
3.	Когда будет уже эта база, мы сможем организовывать конференции совместные на определенные темы, устраивать различные форматы общения в группах. Будет некий ведущий, организатор у каждой такой конференции. По итогам некоторых тематических конференций может составляться некое коммюнике. По итогам некоторых бесед может составляться список вопросов, которые можно будет обсудить в будущем или так сказать спорных вопросов, в которых пока не найден общий знаменатель. Эти конференции не будут носить никакого скрытого рекламного характера. Основной целью ведущего должно быть – передача знаний и опыта и общение.

Все конференции, даршаны и прочее будут проходить всегда только в формате бесплатной передачи знаний, опыта, что напрямую нас связывает с ведическим подходом. Есть такое мнение, что ни одно начинание не будет иметь продолжительного действия, если оно не носит коммерческого характера. Это видимо верно для карми. Но преданные ведь имеют другое подход.

Каждый участник, пообщавшись в этих конференциях, будет слышать другого участника, и сможет вступать в личный контакт с любым другим участником, что резко увеличивает возможности и контактность. 

Если есть какие-то конкретные моменты по корректировке, прошу высказываться. Любой желающий может участвовать в этом процессе в любой роли, которую он хочет и может выполнять.

ХАРЕ КРШНА!!!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мне кажется, что нет необходимости всех затягивать в большую конференцию. Это не эффективно. Я писал в своем разделе, что я сам один раз участовал в качестве переводчика в скайп-конференции российских учеников Шиварамы Махараджа. В тот раз там одновременно участвовало человек 15. У всех учеников есть мотивация пообщаться со своим учителем. Тогда они находят время, меняют свое расписание, откладывают менее важные дела и т.д. То есть, в основе такого участия лежит высокая мотивация участников. Поэтому я думаю, что не обязательно иметь большую общую конференцию. Таких групп по интересам может быть много и они будут эффектвными именно если они не большие. В таких группах легче поближе познакомиться и проще общаться. Если хотя бы одна такая группа покжет свою эффективность, то другие об этом непременно узнают и либо тоже захотят вступить в эту группу, либо создадут свои группы по интересам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, когда слишком много преданных собирается, то много накладок и суеты.
С Гуру Махараджем обычно общается от 10 до 15 человек. Остальные слушают эти конференции в записи.
(например, мы работаем по вечерам, поэтому не можем всегда участвовать).

----------


## VitaliyT

Я просто не сумел пока еще сформулировать полностью до конца всю идею. Она слишком сложная для меня с точки зрения формулировки, но я уже с каждым днем всё ближе приближаюсь к видению этого.
Это будет портал для голосового общения. Там будет много функций, главная - общение голосом по группам. Но для того, чтобы это приняло внутреннее содержание, нужно в сообществе это начать прорабатывать. И вот я подумал, что такая вот форма чат-конференции в скайпе для начала это самое оно. Но сам портал будет иметь конечно гораздо более мощный функционал. Я такого в интернете пока не встречал. Идея приобретает очертания по мере общения с преданными на эту тему. Я уже почти полностью уверен в необходимости такого вот портала. Я думаю, в течении года такой портал появится в окончательном уже виде.

----------


## VitaliyT

Представьте какие это дает возможности для развития тем людям, которые не имеют возможности ходить регулярно на бхакти-врикши, людям из глубинок, где нет еще бхакти-врикш и храмов, из ближнего зарубежья и т.д. И это только одна сторона вопроса.

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается мотивации - я думал об этом. Мне кажется, на портале как раз не будут хранится записи. Потому что записи не дают такого эффекта как личное общение, поэтому пусть мотивация будет участвовать именно самому онлайн. И свободу выбора сам портал давать получается такую не будет. Если кто-то из участников запишет для своего знакомого, то это его право.
Портал будет иметь именно характер живого голосового общения. Это будет его отличительной чертой.

Хотя, конечно, это должны решать все, но я придерживаюсь такого мнения. Должны быть какие-то всё таки правила, регулировка какая-то.

----------


## VitaliyT

Примерно, на данный момент я это вижу так. 

Допустим, будут подразделы: духовные учителя, старшие преданные, социальные вопросы преданных, экономическая грамотность, интеллектуальная проповедь, на стыке религий, сельхоз. общины и т.д. Их, наверно, не будет очень много. В каждом разделе будут создаваться конференции на определенные темы. Прям с сайта можно будет зайти сразу в конференцию без каких либо лишних действий. Будет устраиваться опросы и т.д. По итогам некоторых конференций будут создаваться некоторые итоги и результаты, там где они будут, этих конференций регулярных будет нарабатываться и собираться материал, именно итог, результат. Допустим, тема конференции "Что общего между православием и "сознанием Кришны?" По итогам многих таких конференций будут набираться материалы конкретные и сводиться в один общий аналитический документ и вывешиваться допустим на этой странице конференции. Разумеется, надо научиться вести такие конференции и понимать некие правила и этикет и объективность по мере возможности. Но тем и хорош этот портал, что можно будет обсуждать на базе имеющегося материала новые предложения, идеи, мысли, факты и т.д. Конечно, у всех есть свои представления о чем-либо, здесь не достичь абсолюта, но так мы сможем развиваться, расширять свои понимание мира. Интерфейс портала будет очень эргономичным и понятным и приятным. Конференции с духовными учителями могут носить иной характер, и не иметь никаких вообще результатов на портале. Просто будет возможность любому духовному учителю ИСККОН пообщаться со своими учениками. Для интересующихся философией "сознания Кришны" будет раздел соответствующий, где он сможет послушать разных преданных в их конференциях. По сути любой преданный может иметь в этих разделах свои конференции, соблюдая просто определенные правила. Здесь очень много нюансов. Поэтому нужно открытое большое обсуждение серьезное для построения этой инфраструктуры. И чем шире будет это обсуждение, тем лучше, чем открытее оно будет тем лучше. Истина рано или поздно проявится. Поэтому чего бояться. Боятся только тогда, когда не хотят истины.

Как и где устроить это обсуждение? Я других способов не вижу, кроме как того, который мы начали. Всех собрать где-то в одном месте. Но хотя бы какую-то существенную часть, далее среди тех преданных, которые способны понять о чем идет речь, формировать рабочую группу по созданию такого портала, учитывать различные мнения, идеи, опыт и т.д.

Я уверен, есть очень много преданных, у которых есть что сказать, чем поделиться, и может быть такая возможность появится именно на этом портале. Здесь очень много аспектов. 

Цель - построить инфраструктуру для плодотворного общения преданных, максимально используя широкие возможности интернета.

----------


## Кеша

> Потому что записи не дают такого эффекта как личное общение


Вот как раз в этом и проблема: общение через интернет (в любом виде) не дает такого эффекта, как личное общение. 
Через сеть удобно общаться с уже знакомыми преданными, но вот близко проникнуться к новому человеку через квадратный экран сложновато...

PS: Виталий, вы перед тем как это всё организовывать попробуйте провести социологическое исследование в виде голосования, нужно ли это вообще кому-то. Вдруг, вы находитесь в иллюзии необходимости такого портала для преданных?  :smilies: 
Только сформулируйте вопрос конкретно  :smilies:  Т.е не просто "нравится ли вам идея?", а, например, "насколько вероятно то, что *лично вы* будете участвовать в таких конференциях".

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Интернет это отвратительно, ненавижу его. Живой контакт чрезвычайно необходим для нормального общения, а интернет это суррогат, который создает видимость общения, но не позволяет ни распознать эмоции, ни осязать человека, ни почувствовать его дыхания на себе, ни.. и т.д. до бесконечности. Люди в интернете всегда друг друга неправильно понимают (один на форуме кажется злым, а в реальности оказывается добрейшим человеком), а еще у них в мозгу постоянный диссонанс - вроде и "пообщался" с людьми, а ничего не чувствуется. Даже психологи об этом пишут.




> Представьте какие это дает возможности для развития тем людям, которые не имеют возможности ходить регулярно на бхакти-врикши, людям из глубинок, где нет еще бхакти-врикш и храмов, из ближнего зарубежья и т.д. И это только одна сторона вопроса.


Лучше пусть сами чего-нибудь организовывают, а не втыкают штекер себе глубже в спинной мозг  :smilies:  стоит начать, а там и храм свой построят в глубинке)

----------


## VitaliyT

Опрос провести можно.
Но он сам по себе еще не будет достаточным фактором для оценки того, нужно ли это делать или нет. Не буду вдаваться в подробности почему, но это просто факт.

Что касается общения в интернете и вживую. Форумы, чаты - это действительно суррогат. Даже голосовое общение в интернете отличается от живого. Но оно в большей степени приближено к реальному живому общению.

Что касается - приблизиться. Для того чтобы сблизиться с человеком, нужно познакомиться. Вот как раз одну из таких функций и будет выполнять этот мини-проектик. Если Вы думаете, что это что-то очень сложное, супер-пупер мега сложное, то это не так совсем. Просто у меня нет времени серьезно этим заниматься, поэтому это будет растянуто во времени.


Всё будет отлично. Если есть желающие участвовать в создании этого проекта, пожалуйста, пишите в скайп мой. Пока не было такого проекта, который бы не получился бы, если бы им серьезно бы занимались. Не важно кто и сколько людей верит в это. Есть реальность просто. От нее никуда не деться.

Этот проект никак не может заменить живое общение. Это просто дополнительные возможности, не более того. Храм тоже не должен быть как проходной двор. Храм - это святое место.

----------


## николааевич

> Что касается общения в интернете и вживую. Форумы, чаты - это действительно суррогат. Даже голосовое общение в интернете отличается от живого. Но оно в большей степени приближено к реальному живому общению.


Шрила Прабхупада писал книги и говорил изучать писания предыдущих ачарий. Это противоречит Вашем утверждению о "сурогатности не живой информации".




> Что касается - приблизиться. Для того чтобы сблизиться с человеком, нужно познакомиться.


А зачем приближаться? Что-бы что?

----------


## VitaliyT

Да, и еще надо добавить.
Что лет так через 10, это будет востребовано в несколько раз больше чем сейчас, это тенденция. Это тоже надо учитывать, когда мы опросы проводим и т.д.

Пока, все с кем я общался однозначно будут пользоваться этим ресурсом. Т.е. 100% результат пока. Хотя, они могут этого не понимать еще.

Пока, то что не касается веб-конференций напрямую, я к сожалению, не имею возможности общаться. В целом, этот проект именно в духе Шрилы Прабхупады. Очень даже в этом духе.

Суррогат не имеет отрицательного значения в том контексте, который я употребил. Форум и чат - имеет свои ниши. Всё что я пока смог сформулировать по поводу этой идеи я сделал. Если будет еще что-то - я напишу обязательно.
Если есть конкретные идеи и предложения - пожалуйста, пишите.

Что касается приближаться - я уже описал выше. Что общение - это минимум 50% успеха в достижении любой цели.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Шрила Прабхупада писал книги и говорил изучать писания предыдущих ачарий. Это противоречит Вашем утверждению о "сурогатности не живой информации".


Как-то вы резко все обобщили. Речь шла о суррогате живого *общения*. Т.е. люди думают, что они в интернете общаются, а на самом деле это совсем не так. Писания и книги - это не общение. Можно, конечно, говорить об общении с Прабхупадой посредством чтения его книг, но лично для меня это дико звучит. Общение это взаимное бла бла бла + эмоции, книги это односторонне направленный источник знания.

----------


## николааевич

> Можно, конечно, говорить об общении с Прабхупадой посредством чтения его книг, но лично для меня это дико звучит.


Для меня нет. В любом случае, тот, кто читает книгу, всегда общается с ее автором.



> Общение это взаимное бла бла бла + эмоции, книги это односторонне направленный источник знания.


А-а, ну если хочется бла-бла-бла (в хорошем смысле)... Так любой форум и так предоставляет такую возможность.

----------


## VitaliyT

ХАРЕ КРШНА!

Мы нашли сайт, очень похожий на то, о чем говорилось в этой ветке, только посвященный другой тематике (бизнес). Конференции проходят с разным количеством участников, в среднем 40-50, иногда группки по 10-15 человек, форматы тоже разные, вебинары и онлайн-конференции в основном.

Если есть веб-программисты, которые хотели бы участвовать в создании этого портала, пожалуйста, пишите в мой скайп - aapl.ru. При необходимости можно оплатить трудовые, временные затраты. Кто готов это делать бесплатно - тоже хорошо. Сайт может принадлежать ИСККОН.

----------


## Джон

Жаль Прабхупады нет среди живых - он для каждого мог найти нужное слово, помогающее изменить человека.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я почитал и немного не понял сути. Если вы хотите, чтобы все собрались слушать лекцию какого-то старшего преданного, то это не обязательно делать в реальном времени. Если что-то обсуждать, то должны быть заинтересованные личности, а вовсе не колличество их. Например, если обсуждается кулинария, то организаторам харинам не так будет интересно. Если будет общение - одно дело; а если прослушивание кого-то - другое.

----------


## VitaliyT

Количество - не имеет сущностного значения. Просто должна быть реализована возможность участия любого количества. Можно и 4-5 человек чтобы участвовали в беседе, а можно устраивать некие вебинары, где слушающих может быть большое количество, где онлайн человек может задавать вопросы по чату, или микрофон ему могут включать. Темы могут быть разные, но сначала надо акцент сделать на главные темы.
Я так понял, что это надо просто сделать и всё. Сейчас я в поисках хорошего веб-программиста, с которым мы могли бы обсудить технические вопросы, стоимость такого портала и прочее. Потом мы накидаем макет и бросим сюда ссылку, все смогут посмотреть и прислать свои пожелания.
Примерно такой план.

Может быть, Прабхупада живее всех живых...:-) А то что его нет рядом... Есть много замечательных преданных, но у нас почти нет возможности с ними общаться. Я уверен, что этот портал реально повысит такие шансы в разы.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

VZOchat  установи.Специально для видео -конференций http://vzochat.com/ru/Default.aspx А если еще и приплатешь,то возможности солидные...........Программный сервер видеоконференцсвязи (ВКС), предназначенный для построения систем видеоконференций в рабочих группах любого размера и корпоративных сетях любой сложности+интеграция с другими сайтами.

----------


## VitaliyT

Не буду вдаваться в подробности и повторяться. Но это не то что нужно.
Но все равно спасибо.
Постарайтесь понять то, о чем уже написано было, пожалуйста.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Только что проводил конференцию через Скайп с людьми (с улицы).Собралось человек 10.Задавали разумные вопросы и слушали ответы.В чем проблема-nj&Yt понимаю.Заходите.создавайте комнату и вещайте обусловленным душам о Кришне.Иногда у меня собирается человек 25,просто посторонних и их привлекает Шри Кришна.Здесь можно создать тему http://liberalparty.ru/scast/.Делаю это вот уже лет 6.К стати и Вам предлагал)))присоединиться,т.к иногда не отпускают по 5 часов.а один раз было что 8 часов проповедовал)))Люди ищут Кришну на самом деле.

----------


## VitaliyT

То что Вы делаете, это интересно и просто замечательно. Также Ваш опыт подтверждает реальность позитивного общения через онлайн-конференции в том числе. 
Что касается меня лично, то я, возможно, тоже буду вести и участвовать в подобного рода мероприятиях. В какой-то степени, я это тоже делаю, в том объеме пока каком могу.
Что касается непосредственно этой темы и ветки, то мы говорим о разных немного вещах. Проповедь желающим услышать что-то из философии Кришны безусловно тоже может включаться в проект портала. Но в первую очередь меня интересует внутреннее общение в сообществе преданных для эффективного и продуктивного общения, решения конкретных вопросов, фиксирование результатов совместных интеллектуальных и других обсуждений, в том числе обсуждение темы "адресной проповеди".
Так как у нас есть общая база, фундамент - философия Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть, т.е. идеалы, принципы, цели, знания. Поэтому мы можем исходя из этого попытаться взаимодействовать на этой основе не только теоретически, но и социально. И в добавок к тем институтам, которые уже есть, а именно, храм, бхакти-врикши, фестивали, форумы, можно попробовать построить такой универсальный формат как интернет-портал, где будет реализована возможность общения, расширяя географические границы, социальные, психологические и прочие для достижения каких-то общих целей, в первую очередь, духовного развития.

----------

